

Scans on astonauts reveal serious damage to eyes and brains - velus
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2114320/Can-humanity-cope-long-term-space-travel-Scans-reveal-damage-brains-eyes-astronauts.html

======
MPSimmons
Well, darn. We're just going to have to figure out antigravity.

But for the next few hundred years, maybe we should use those rotating space
stations and spacecraft that I remember seeing in books when I was a kid.

<http://www.dvandom.com/coriolis/spacestation.html>

------
iwwr
Is this caused by zero-g or by the low pressure (0.3 bar) environment of the
ISS/Shuttle?

